# Brazos river in Richmond



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Fished the Brazos at Richmond, for the first time Friday night. Caught two yellow cats one about 3 pounds and the other was two small, one blue cat, and three channels. The other boat that was with us caught 2 yellow cats about three pounds, and one channel cat. All together we had out about 100 lines. Was not to impressed about fishing that area of the brazos.
Does anyone fish that area or is it fished pretty hard.


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

Where did you fish? I have fished between Rosenberg and Fulshear several times and had very good results. A bad day of fishing on the Brazos is better than a good day most other places. I have not fished it lately, but last time we had 12 drop lines out from Sat. morning to Sun. evening and had 25# of fillets.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

We fished, I guess you could say in the Town or close to Richmond. It was from some train bridge to a pumping plant I think, that was the only deep water we could find. I think we were behind the richmond fire department training range.


----------



## RJVFISHER (Aug 26, 2005)

I have never fished that part of the river, but I know several people that have. They usually do pretty good. May have just been a slow night. Just up from where you were, is an area known as rocky falls. Supposed to be very good fishing.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Go down river a little bit to you see the jail house usually you will catch fish there. One of my friends use to live right there on the river and we always used to set lines with goldfish and catch a pretty good amount of cats. Try that area we have got a few big cats around that area.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Mcast06 said:


> Go down river a little bit to you see the jail house usually you will catch fish there. One of my friends use to live right there on the river and we always used to set lines with goldfish and catch a pretty good amount of cats. Try that area we have got a few big cats around that area.


I live on Riveredge, same street on the river Mcast is talking 'bout. They are clearing an area for a park next to a small trailer park about halfway down from Highway 90. Just walk down and fish there. Good spot. If you have a jonboat that you can get down there, all the better.

Kelly


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

We did go around a place that was very rocky, looked like some places in New Braunsfel, were we floated the river, was kind of hairy going around it going up river, That might have been what you called Rocky Falls. Then down river right before the train bridge was abunch of angle iron sticking out of the water looked like a mine field. we did not go past that, was to dangerous. Cant believe, that was left in the river. 
I did hear of some guys who fished the Tompson bottom area, the same weekend on the river and tore the yellow cats up. 
We were using perch, Black Saltys, and cut shad or mullet on top hooks. We had fresh cut bait, and good live bait. The Black Saltys were about four to five inches long, and the same on the perch.


----------



## Guyj (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Kelly, I live pretty close to ya. I live off of Country Club just behind FBCJ. Do you know anywhere I could launch a 14 ' boat off a trailer along the Brazos? It's too heavy for me to drag down to the bank so I was hoping to find a easy access to back the trailer to the edge . I used to fish the turnaround at 59 back before Sugarland annexed it and shut down access to the river.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Guyj said:


> I used to fish the turnaround at 59 back before Sugarland annexed it and shut down access to the river.


 I used to catch some good sized catfish down there. But the thugs disposed of 1 too many dead bodies down there in the woods and now we all suffer because of it (closed).


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I heard a guy on 610am from a cat fishing tounament talking about catfishing early and late in the shallow 2-4 ft water. He said that is where most of the fish are caught. During the day the fish will drop off in the chanels. They chum with range cubes for cattle.
I tried this at Fayette a few weeks ago and I was surprised how many fish we caught in the shallows. The two of us got a limit each.


----------

